# What an embeastment!



## dora1993

Sziasztok!
Segítséget szeretnék kérni egy fordításhoz. A szövegrészlet így hangzik: "These men… What an embeastment!" Sehol máshol nem találtam meg az "embeastment" szót, csak ebben az egy szövegben. Ez azt jelenti, hogy az író "találta ki"? Hogy lehetne magyarra fordítani?
Előre is köszönöm a javaslatokat.


----------



## jazyk

A szó _embeastment _nincz a szótárokban, de hiszem, hogy a szövegkörnyezetben értem. Talán jelenti, hogy az emberek nagyon dühösek lettek és/vagy mint fenavadak viselkedtek és valamit eltörtek.


----------



## francisgranada

jazyk said:


> A szó _embeastment _nincz a szótárokban, de hiszem, hogy a szövegkörnyezetben értem. Talán jelenti, hogy az emberek nagyon dühösek lettek és/vagy mint fenavadak viselkedtek és valamit eltörtek.



Igen, szerintem is ilyesféle értelme van. De mindenképen bővebb idézetre volna szükség ahhoz, hogy megfelelő magyar kifejezést találjunk.


----------



## galaxy man

_They had been quarrelling now for nearly three quarters of an hour.  [ ... ] [Madame] wouldn’t be able to sleep. She was to such a degree enervated. These men… What an embeastment! One was not their slave. One would not be treated in this way.  

_Pontosan, ahogyan írod: Huxley eme nyelvi találmlmánya a Google szerint az angol nyelvben egyáltalán nem terjedt el (a könyvben is csak egyszer szerepel), így talán a fordító sem kell nagyon törje a fejét, miként magyarithatná a nemlétező szót? _Elállatiasítás_? Madame izgatott lelkiállapotának jelzésére pedig a pontatlan, de legalább szimpla magyar kifejezés is megtenné: _Ezek a férfiak ... Micsoda megalázás!_


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, esetleg: _Milyen lealacsonyító!_


----------



## dora1993

Remek! Köszönöm a válaszaitokat.


----------

